# Unofficial Nintendo NES Mini recreated with Raspberry Pi



## Sliter (Aug 3, 2016)

this is nice, I want a famicom like this xD 
I don't think it very just to compare with oficial product becaus ethere ale limit thye have to keep  and some idk why they want to keep ok like.. why not offer all the nes/famicon library at once?  they know you can get in on a torrent easily lol


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 3, 2016)

Why spend $60 when you have NES fullpacks?


----------



## Froster (Aug 3, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Why spend $60 when you can have this?


I agree


----------



## Sliter (Aug 3, 2016)

the same reason people get the same console with a diferent plastic color: collection  it's oficial haha


----------



## mashers (Aug 6, 2016)

Reminds me of this 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-raspberry-pi-retrode-snes-case-mod.415081/


----------



## Froster (Aug 6, 2016)

mashers said:


> Reminds me of this
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-raspberry-pi-retrode-snes-case-mod.415081/


Are you from the future? :o


----------



## mashers (Aug 6, 2016)

Froster said:


> Are you from the future? :o


No, the past


----------



## beamquaker (Aug 6, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Why spend $60 when you can have this?
> View attachment 57998


Where did u get that image . Is it from underground gamer ? .


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

Froster said:


> Are you from the future? :o


No, its has no mini inits name...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

Hah sweet.
Even a tiny gamepad and gamecarts!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 6, 2016)

beamquaker said:


> Where did u get that image . Is it from underground gamer ? .


Close.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

I WANT IT!!!


----------



## Evilengine (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 6, 2016)

Lets be honest none of use will buy it for the games (we would emulate or play a REAL NES if we wanted to do that) but to have as a collectors item.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2016)

Evilengine said:


>


Hmmm... seems legit lol
Is it for sale somewhere? Wtb

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RevPokemon said:


> Lets be honest none of use will buy it for the games (we would emulate or play a REAL NES if we wanted to do that) but to have as a collectors item.


Hmmm actually...


----------



## Whovian NineThreeSixNine (Aug 7, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Close.


I know exactly where the image is from, haha. Slightly risky, don't ya think? 

Though I do totally understand how that pack would work better.    _Totally not because you can play WHATEVER YOU WANT or anything..._


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 7, 2016)

It's easy to be a cheap bastard and torrent. However, I'd rather officially support Ninty on this one.


----------



## DaFixer (Aug 7, 2016)

For 60 bucks you can better made your own MiniNes by using a Raspberry Pi3,Nes style case,32GB sd card,good power supply and some time.
With a old PS3 controller you can also play PSX games


----------



## fikatr (Aug 7, 2016)

gbatemp deleted my spaces im sad


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2016)

@Froster, the picture you chose is misleading. That's the official NES Mini. Here's a gallery of the Raspberry Pi version: 

https://imgur.com/a/wLAcN

Here are a few pics (warning, large): 



Spoiler















Comparison with the original NES: 







Side by side size comparison: 











natanelho said:


> Hmmm... seems legit lol
> Is it for sale somewhere? Wtb



http://pi-tendo.com/ 

$39 for the case alone, or $139 for the full kit.


----------



## MsMidnight (Aug 7, 2016)

"Rasperry"


----------



## Froster (Aug 7, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> "Rasperry"


Misspelled sorry 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> @Froster, the picture you chose is misleading. That's the official NES Mini


Changing it right now


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> "Rasperry"


I don't know what you're talking about   



Spoiler


----------



## MsMidnight (Aug 7, 2016)

Veho said:


> I don't know what you're talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


talking about before the sneaky title edit


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 8, 2016)

Whovian NineThreeSixNine said:


> I know exactly where the image is from, haha. Slightly risky, don't ya think?
> 
> Though I do totally understand how that pack would work better.    _Totally not because you can play WHATEVER YOU WANT or anything..._


I'm not worried about it, only people who already know about it know where it's from.

Back on topic, how feasible would it be to make a raspberry pie retro arcade cabinet? Like from the 90s back. I don't know the specs of the thing, but I already know it probably won't do Killer Instinct.


----------



## dubbz82 (Aug 9, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I'm not worried about it, only people who already know about it know where it's from.
> 
> Back on topic, how feasible would it be to make a raspberry pie retro arcade cabinet? Like from the 90s back. I don't know the specs of the thing, but I already know it probably won't do Killer Instinct.




For whatever it's worth, it's usually a bad idea to leak screenshots from a website that explicitly says not to, especially when you use the same username on both (more or less).


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 9, 2016)

dubbz82 said:


> For whatever it's worth, it's usually a bad idea to leak screenshots from a website that explicitly says not to, especially when you use the same username on both (more or less).


Well it's gone now so it's not an issue anymore.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 9, 2016)

btw how are the controllers made?

oh well I want a 3d printer xP
I'm wanting to make an famicon version but I have no material haha


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2016)

Sliter said:


> btw how are the controllers made?




Custom made, using an Arduino Pro Micro board, and a printed housing and buttons:


----------



## Sliter (Aug 10, 2016)

Veho said:


> Custom made, using an Arduino Pro Micro board, and a printed housing and buttons:



Oh this is awesome!
I would rather use an actuall size controller on it, but being small have it's charm XD

Thes ekinds of project are stuff I wpuld like to do myself but isn't something I could invets now :x

(making tehs estuff lokks morefun than actually playing it hahahha since we can emulate nes in almost everything XD ...)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 10, 2016)

man his 3d printer did a pretty rough job!


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2016)

Sliter said:


> being small have it's charm XD


Is that what girls tell you?  



Bladexdsl said:


> man his 3d printer did a pretty rough job!


All extruder-based printers are crude. You can't really get fine detail or smooth surfaces on those, and anyone who claims otherwise has sanded down their prints and is lying.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 10, 2016)

Veho said:


> Is that what girls tell you?


I haven't even reached this stage with girls to know :v 


Veho said:


> All extruder-based printers are crude. You can't really get fine detail or smooth surfaces on those, and anyone who claims otherwise has sanded down their prints and is lying.


Yeah a bit more of work to make it smooth would be good, but well this is like a style too? hahah


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

Question
Since it connects via USB, what is the point of making the mini controller instead of using a usb to nes converter or even a usb nes controller? I get the purpose in that it completes the mini package but it doe not seem practical.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Since it connects via USB, what is the point of making the mini controller instead of using a usb to nes converter or even a usb nes controller? I get the purpose in that it completes the mini package but it doe not seem practical.


That's basically it, he wanted all the components to be to scale and with correct aspect ratio.


----------

